
Project Euler has been hacked - donutboy
https://projecteuler.net/
======
keenerd
One of my side-projects was to convert all of Project Euler into a
straightforward offline flat text file:

[http://kmkeen.com/local-euler/](http://kmkeen.com/local-euler/)

At the time of the last hacking incident, this was pretty much the only mirror
of PE. Since then the textfile has been updated and includes some (hashed)
answers.

~~~
seagreen
Thanks for doing this!

Project Euler people, there's no shame in unbundling your problem set and your
web app. Actually, those are two different projects, so unbundling them would
be technically sweet. Release your problems on GitHub or wherever. Do the
webapp as a related project.

keenerd, any chance you saved the HTML for the problems as well? If so could
you release it? As nice as it is to have text versions of the problems, I'm
suspicious some things were lost in the transition, e.g. if they used italics
anywhere.

------
xudongz
Took this screenshot last night:
[https://i.imgur.com/pl22srz.png](https://i.imgur.com/pl22srz.png)

I would have reported it to someone at project euler but couldn't find any
contact information beyond a link to an inactive forum.

~~~
gioele
WHOIS is usually useful in these cases:

    
    
        $ whois projecteuler.net | grep -i email
        Registrar Abuse Contact Email: support@domainbox.com
        Registrant Email: projecteuler.net@...
        Admin Email: projecteuler.net@...
        Tech Email: projecteuler.net@...

------
flux_w42
It's sad that someone would hack a site like this. The only thing they could
possibly want are the email and password combinations. I hope they are stored
in a secure way.

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
There are plenty of other motivations. It could be:

1) a novice hacker looking for experience 2) an automated bot that scanned IPs
for some vulnerability and acted on its own when it found one 3) someone
looking to extort the owner for money 4) someone with a personal vendetta
against the owner 5) someone looking to secretly plant bitcoin mining software
on the servers (who got caught) 6) someone looking to alter their own score to
help them get some sort of math job

I could probably go on for a while, but you get the point. It's hard to
ascribe intent to this sort of thing without more information.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or 7) someone who did it for teh lulz. While rare, this also happens. But I
agree; it's hard to guess motivations behind the attack without more info.

~~~
brownbat
8) Waterholing targeting a user or group that frequents the site?

I like #2 though, or as I'd put it: flotsam of the internet, like how slammer
ended up at davis besse.

------
lolwuttt
What kind of a world do we live in, when a guy can't even run an educational
mathematics website without getting hassled?

~~~
njloof
I blame Project Quaternion.

------
kachnuv_ocasek
Again? Why do people do this? It'd probably be easier to export everything to
static HTML with solutions hidden, and serve just that.

~~~
Marval13
You mean it has been hacked in the past?

~~~
vog
Last time it was hacked about a year ago. This is the relevant HN discussion
when the site went back again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8181773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8181773)

------
giancarlostoro
If this has happened before I don't see why they're not trying to take steps
to avoid this in the future. I imagine their codebase ought to be inspected,
if that was the root of both hacks. Otherwise, they should consider updating
their systems more frequently. Maybe they should reach out to their community,
it's a sizable site that could probably receive help to strengthen security.
Ah well.

------
sidcool
What kind of sickos would hack project euler.

------
Vektorweg
Wait. That was a problem that shouldn't be solved?

------
bibek22
Came to know about projecteuler just now and found the site has been hacked.
What a pity. Hope it gets back live again.

------
vien
"Es gibt schon schöne Trotteln!" (Armin Wolf)

~~~
donutboy
Ganz genau ;)

------
ciderpunx
Man, I'd just solved one of the problems. Hope I get a chance to find out how
I did.

------
DesmondFlexy
SAD! Wish Project Euler quick recovery

------
vbnmvbnmvbnm
It's back online!

~~~
blindmage
Can't login though.

~~~
garycomtois
Checking answers is possible though.

------
logicrime
Hasn't this happened before? Clearly they have security issues abound.

